# Name the pub!



## Stitch147 (Jul 12, 2020)

As noticed in the recent forum zoom meet up it looked like I was sitting in a pub! It was actually our lounge! Yes we have a bar in our lounge. It doesn't have a name, so if anyone can come up with a good name post it below. Here's a few pics of it just after being built and how it looks now.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 12, 2020)

Given your love of Disney then I think your pub name should have a Disney theme, can’t think of a good one at the moment though


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 12, 2020)

Could always go for the tavern name from Disney's Tangled, The Snuggly Duckling!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 12, 2020)

That's amazing! My oh would love to have one! I like Stitch's Retreat


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 12, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> Could always go for the tavern name from Disney's Tangled, The Snuggly Duckling!


YES! I was trying to think of that, but couldn’t remember what it was called! (Saw Tangled a ridiculous number of times when daughter was aged about 5-7, but haven’t seen it at all since then )
Daughter has just said we might watch it tomorrow (she thinks she's too old for such films now, but you can do what you like in your own home - I want to watch it with her )


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> As noticed in the recent forum zoom meet up it looked like I was sitting in a pub! It was actually our lounge! Yes we have a bar in our lounge. It doesn't have a name, so if anyone can come up with a good name post it below. Here's a few pics of it just after being built and how it looks now.
> View attachment 14735View attachment 14736View attachment 14737


The Living Arms?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 12, 2020)

Or how about The Stitch In Time?
Because it's Stitch's pub and you will always get your drinks in good time


----------



## Ditto (Jul 12, 2020)

We watch Tangled all the time, never gets old. We luvs funny horses. 

Most of the houses I know have some kind of bar in them. Not as nice as this one though. I'd call it Stitch's Rest.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 13, 2020)

+1 for the Snuggly Duckling. Tangled is great!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> +1 for the Snuggly Duckling. Tangled is great!


I think Tangled is better than Frozen.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 13, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> I think Tangled is better than Frozen.


 Me too!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 13, 2020)

I was thinking Stitch's Saloon xx


----------



## Docb (Jul 13, 2020)

Or maybe... The Stitch Inn Time


----------



## trophywench (Jul 13, 2020)

Confession time, never even heard of Tangled (Tango'd, yes, cos I is old)  On balance from what has been said, I'd think The Snuggly Duckling is a very appropriate Stitch pub name ...... however ISTR there is also a Mr Stitch? so should it not also be s/to his approval?

Have to say if I saw a pub called that on our travels, I'd be very tempted to test it !


----------



## Flower (Jul 13, 2020)

‘Ohana’  from Lilo & Stitch? 

I do like the Snuggly Duckling, it sounds a very welcoming pub


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 13, 2020)

@Docb and @Sally71
Great minds think alike.... I also came up with the Stitch Inn Time   or The Stitch Them Up.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 13, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Confession time, never even heard of Tangled (Tango'd, yes, cos I is old)  On balance from what has been said, I'd think The Snuggly Duckling is a very appropriate Stitch pub name ...... however ISTR there is also a Mr Stitch? so should it not also be s/to his approval?
> 
> Have to say if I saw a pub called that on our travels, I'd be very tempted to test it !


Tangled is basically a reworking of the Rapunzel story.  Apparently Disney had to have a special ceremony to make Rapunzel officially a Disney Princess. Do they do that with all of them I wonder?


----------



## Bloden (Jul 13, 2020)

What a classy looking boozer! Inn Stitches?


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 13, 2020)

You won`t to know what I think? I just dropped a stitch.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 14, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> Tangled is basically a reworking of the Rapunzel story.  Apparently Disney had to have a special ceremony to make Rapunzel officially a Disney Princess. Do they do that with all of them I wonder?


All new princesses have a "crowning" ceremony in Disneyland/world after the films are released


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 14, 2020)

How about The Tattooed Arms?


----------



## Bloden (Jul 14, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> How about The Tattooed Arms?


Brilliant!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 17, 2020)

So @Stitch147 , have you made a decision yet?  Is Mr. Stitch allowed a say in the matter?!  

All of the above names are brilliant, I don’t know how you are going to choose!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 17, 2020)

It is technically Mr Stitch's pub so I think The Snuggly Duckling is out!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 20, 2020)

Stitch147 said:


> It is technically Mr Stitch's pub so I think The Snuggly Duckling is out!!!



Ah shame!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2020)

Could try one of these





__





						Pubs - Discworld & Terry Pratchett Wiki
					






					wiki.lspace.org
				




(Start to get worried if he chooses the one opposite the Seamstresses Guild though ......)


----------



## Ljc (Jul 20, 2020)

trophywench said:


> (Start to get worried if he chooses the one opposite the Seamstresses Guild though ......)


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 22, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Could try one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could use the name Biers, but in the Discworld that's the bar frequented by the undead -- er, differently alive.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 26, 2020)

We watched Tangled again yesterday, for the first time in many years!  I'd forgotten how funny Maximus the horse is   I remember us all going to see it in the cinema when daughter was 4, she spent most of the time on her dad's knee saying it was scary and she didn’t like it, then as soon as it was finished she wanted the dvd! Which we got and watched ad nauseam for a while.  She can still remember all the words to the songs!

Towards the end she asked me if Rapunzel has any hair anywhere else on her body that also glows  (She didn’t phrase it quite so politely LOL)
Erm, I don’t think Disney Princesses have body hair...


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 26, 2020)

...which means they either double up as porn stars, or rapacious Disney Princes are all paedophiles


----------

